# Yellow and Black!!!



## AndrewH (Jul 3, 2008)

Just snapped some pictures of this Polistes dominula the other day. Let me know what you think!

-Andrew


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 3, 2008)

AndrewH said:


> Just snapped some pictures of this Polistes dominula the other day. Let me know what you think!-Andrew


the shots is spoilt by the wings not being in the shot.why arnt they in the shot..any reason?


----------



## bugzilla (Jul 3, 2008)

Would I be right in thinking thisguy is dead and the wings are handles  Cool shots though


----------



## AndrewH (Jul 3, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> the shots is spoilt by the wings not being in the shot.why arnt they in the shot..any reason?


Recently drowned wasp  I was holding it by the wings. lol.


----------



## bugzilla (Jul 3, 2008)

Hehe good plan  To get a shot like that with a live one would be almost impossible, plus the horrible little buggers hurt when they sting. They keep getting me on my bald patch which is no fun; it feels like you're having a stroke &lt;_&lt;


----------

